# FOUND: black tom- Aintree/Netheton area Liverpool



## loumoo (Apr 13, 2010)

A very vocal black tom cat , with only a stumped tail is being so sweet around my garden.

i wish i could take it in, though i have 3 cats already.

I don't think he has been neutered , as he sprayed on my shed. It is so heart wrenching to hear his meowws!!


----------

